# Field Strip XD Tactical



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

My manual says to be careful when field strippin the 5" Tac because it doesnt have a captive recoil system. Does that mean it might go "sproing" and fall apart on me?


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

I gues I'll find out right now.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Reglarguy said:


> I gues I'll find out right now.


Well? :watching:

WM


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

No, the spring does extend past the rod in the center as your pulling it out which gave me a scare but it was no problem to put it back. Whew!


----------



## Spike44 (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't think it'll "fall apart" on you, it's just that it has a different spring/quide rod setup. Usually, if you hadn;e it properly while disassembling, the rod and spring will stay in place (although under tension).

Go slow and easy, and *if it does* "spriong" on you, be sure to watch where it goes.. 

**Ninja Edit - You beat me to the post....I see above you got it under control..good work.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks anyway. I guess I'm just a nervous nellie. I had a bad experience with a washing machine timer once. Heh heh


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Reglarguy said:


> Thanks anyway. I guess I'm just a nervous nellie. I had a bad experience with a washing machine timer once. Heh heh


 I hope you remembered to unload the washer, first so that it wouldn't go off. lol


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

thats good! thats *really* good!:smt023


----------

